# Photoshop Elements: mehrere Fotos gleichzeitig bearbeiten



## LM100 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zwar mit Photoshop Elements 7, einer abgespreckten PS-Version,  aber die Funktion wird wohl in Fotoshop ähnlich sein. Leider gibt es dafür nicht so ein tolles Fotos wie dieses hier. So hoffe ich, hier eine Antwort auf meine Frage zu finden.

Ich habe ca. 400 Fotos, die ich als Stapel verarbeiten möchte. In PSE nennt sich diese Funktion ja im Bereich bearbeiten, Datei, "mehrere Dateien verarbeiten.

Wenn ich damit jetzt als Quelle alle Fotos im Ordner anwähle und danach einen Zielordner wähle und z.B. die Auto-Tonwertkorrektur anwähle, erscheinen die Fotos zwar bearbeitet in dem neuen Ordner, allerdings wurde die Originaldatei stark verkleinert.

Hatte die Original-Datei noch ca. 3 MB, so hat die neue Dateu nur nach ca. 700 KB.
Woran kann das liegen und warum werden die Fotos verkleinert? Gibt es irgendwo eine passende Einstellung?

Lothar


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,
also wenn du mit JPEGs arbeitest dann liegt es an der Komprimierung.
Da ich PSE nicht verwende mußt du mal schauen wo du Einstellungen dafür findest. Ansonsten ist auch die Hilfe ein guter Ort um mit der Suche anzufangen  .

Gruß


----------

